# Some Astounding Miniature Rooms



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry it is a Chive link, don't do Instagram. THis fellow makes some incredible miniature rooms- unless you see the regular scaled prop (like a Sharpie) fo rreference the look and photograph like the full scale editions









Cool miniature scale model rooms are crazy detailed (30 Photos)


Artist Chris Toledo first became enthralled with miniature art as a child, loving both architecture and the process of creation. Toledo creates his pieces with 20th-century design in mind and uses old building plans/guides to ensure historical accuracy.




thechive.com


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow!!! If there wasn't a giant hand in most of the shots you would think that these were real full size rooms.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good stuff. As most of you know, my wife does dollhouses too, and I try to photograph them as realistically as possible:


Mary's Dollhouses


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Good stuff. As most of you know, my wife does dollhouses too, and I try to photograph them as realistically as possible:
> 
> 
> Mary's Dollhouses


She does some amazing work!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Would love to have either black and white bathroom and the kitchen in my home!


----------

